# [Java] JSwing Comobox



## Wozzer (Sep 27, 2013)

Hi all,

Let me give you a bit of background before I waffle on....

I have an SQL database which has the column "Case Status". 

Users can submit new tickets and are prompted to select a "Case Status" from a drop down JSwing combo-box.

The new data is submitted to the database using PreparedStatements. As the "Combo-box" isn't classed as a String, how would I update it?

Cheers chaps!


----------



## Wozzer (Sep 27, 2013)

[Edit ] Darn. Thought I fixed it.

[Edit ] Woohoo. Fixed.


----------

